# Scott Speedster S20



## Wookiebiker

*This is a cross post with the Bike section:*


Well I thought I'd add another bike to my collection and wanted something more for semi-wet days, climbing and possibly some mass start races compared to my Curtlo which is more of an all around bike.

So.....I went out looking yesterday and picked up a new Scott S20. After making a few changes (wider bars, lower rise stem and 0 degree seatpost) it seems to be fitting fairly well....though I like the longer top tube of my Curtlo (nothing like a custom fit).

However for it's purpose....the Scott will fill in nicely. It's just a bit under 20 pounds and came with a full 105 kit including wheels

Here are a few pictures:


----------



## TILDOG

*Speedster*

G'day mate - tell me why go for a Speedster over a CR1 team?


----------



## Wookiebiker

TILDOG said:


> G'day mate - tell me why go for a Speedster over a CR1 team?


Price mostly....The Speedster S20 only ran me $1300.00 US compared to over $2000 for a CR1. The main difference is the frame...Aluminum to Carbon. However the Speedster frame is fairly light with a claimed weight of 2.62 pounds for a 54cm or 56cm frame and it's pretty stiff out of the saddle and comfortable for short to mid range rides....(Anything below 70 miles or so).

The CR1 frame is probably a bit quicker overall and probably has a bit more bump absorption due to the carbon frame....but I can't tell you whether it's worth the extra money or not.

For what I'm using the S20 for....It fits the needs perfectly. For longer rides I have a custom steel Curtlo that is perfect for longer rides, centuries and training in drier weather.


----------



## TILDOG

*Speedster v CR1*

Thanks for the frank comparison. I am in my mid-late 40's and about to get my first racer. I am currently commuting on a Trek 7.3 Hybrid and I'm seeking a sports bike. I think I'll go for the 08 CR1 Team edition. My wife would only spend my annual bonus on the kids otherwise! Good riding on your new S20 - she looks like a beauty.


----------



## Fellini

:thumbsup: Congratulations for your new bike. I am going to bring home my S20 tomorrow, and as you know in Portugal there is a lot of sun even in winter, wich is very good for bikers. By the way, CR1 is very good but it doesnt worth the difference of price.
Good riding on your new bike.


----------



## Wookiebiker

Fellini said:


> :thumbsup: Congratulations for your new bike. I am going to bring home my S20 tomorrow, and as you know in Portugal there is a lot of sun even in winter, wich is very good for bikers. By the way, CR1 is very good but it doesnt worth the difference of price.
> Good riding on your new bike.


Thanks :thumbsup: 

Overall, I'm happy with the S20. It has pretty snappy acceleration and climbs well. A full Shimano 105 component group is very nice and everything works together perfectly. I did switch the stem, bar, seatpost and seat to items that better fit me...but then most people do.

I will say the S20 is a little twitchy for my tastes, but I'll get used to it and for it's intended purpose is probably just right.

I had it out for 58 miles on Saturday and overall...nice ride, though I did switch to a -17 degree rise stem for a little more saddle to bar drop (pictured is a -10 degree stem). The ride is good and for full aluminum soaks up bumps respectably well.

For races, rainy day rides or fast group rides...this is the bike I'll use. For daily training, centuries or slower non rainy group rides...I'll take my Curtlo. They are very opposite bikes and it's nice to have a choice.


----------

